# Oak Island Surf



## Banjoismydog (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been fishing the surf at 73rd street for twenty years now and things seem slower than ever over the past two years. It used to be common to catch flounder, drum, and trout in the late summer and fall right at the end of my 
street, but it seems dead now. I'm really not even seeing many blues. So unfortunately when I'm down next week I think I might actually have to drive somewhere. The thought of having to drive back to the house to refill the beer cooler is terryfying, but so is not catching fish. So my question is which end of the island is more productive? I used to fish the west end fairly often but it doesn't look as promising as it used to. Is the last public access on Caswell near enough the mouth of the river that anyone is seeing decent numbers of reds/trout/anything? Thanks for any input!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I havenet been down since august, work has been busy this fall. I will be down next weekend, i mostly pier fish for biters but since OCP is closing at 6 i will be on the beach somewhere between 53rd and the end maybe with a few other guys. Finding a hole is the hardest part of fishing OKI


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I have fished both this year and I caught nothing up at Caswell but to be fair most of the summer it was covered with riverwater. I west end has been slow too but I have caught a little more there small pompano, blues and flounder. Since the storms of last fall there it looks like it is a lot more shallow then in the past. I am going to try it again this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## fishinnc (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't have any experience at Caswell but I can say that this year I have done better fishing the middle of the island than down at the west end. I was down two weeks ago and pulled ~12 flounder (I probably missed just as many), and too many small pomps and whiting, right in front of the house which is a few blocks from Middleton. Only two of those flounder were keepers but I stayed busy. There was a nice hole right off of the Middleton access that was active. Spring fishing was similar but with big pomps.

On a side note I did see my first beach based net. When the guys pulled it in after at least 4 hours they only had a few spanish, some blues, and big mullet. These guys got in trouble with the game warden for something but idk what.


----------



## Banjoismydog (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. In the fall I've had a group of guys put up four nets around me, two on each side. And roadkill I agree, the inlet seems to have less water everytime I'm down that way. I think I'm going to try Caswell and maybe try the area around where the Long Beach Pier used to be as maybe the remaining structure is holding some fish. I'm taking the kayak as well but it's getting a little cool out for a sit on top.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Fished the west end again on Saturday saw a lot of short flounders caught and the guys next to me hauled in 2 slot drum one 23 and the other 25 inches.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Al, is there any kinda spots or anything like that I could use to catch big bait with running? I have a new 12/0 and need somethin good to run on it


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

There was a couple nice sea mullet caught and then up towards Ocean Crest I saw a small pompano but no spots. But the guys down beside me at the point were mostly using cut bait. The guys on the other side had shrimp and they were catching the sea mullet. I was mostly working a gulp but had a sea mullet head on the bottom.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

I know I'm bumping an old post,I was at Oak Island June 15 and 16, 2013 and fished behind the Captain Cove Motel (not sure of the name of the side street) and had some of the best surf fishing in the past ten years. I cought big trout, pompano, mullet and a lot small spots. All on salted shrimp . The waves were big that day and the wind was blowing pretty hard on the beach . It was a blast , going back again this year at the end of April.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

I haven't been down since August either, I tried the west end. It was terrible. The only thing i caught was like 4 sharks


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I have always done very well at the Captian's cove for blues and pompano


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

I would love to know this area better my sister in lawnlivesnthere and I'm coming soon!!!!!!!


----------

